# Bedding area



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

This is my first full year of bowhunting and i have not had any luck. Have not had a shot yet. Close during firearms opener in MN.

Anyway my question. I went out after the last snow we had (6in) i saw all kinds of tracks and 8 beds. I put my climber in that area and I was wondering what would be the best time to hunt early morning or evening?

I dont want to push them out of thier bedding area.

Thanks


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

def. DO NOT set up too close to the bedding area, you want to be able to get in and out without them knowing your hunting them. As far as evening or morning, morning would be a better time, you can get in when they are out feeding, and catch them coming back in. Evening is tougher this time of year, you never know when they are up moving. When i first started bowhunting i set up too close to bedding area. saw a great buck....the first day and then the spot was burnt. when you have deer bedded nearby it's hard to get out of your stand without spooking them. They need their bedding area for a sanctuary


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ditto on not to close to the bedding area. If you can isolate the feed source they are using, you should be able to set up on their trail. Since you've found the bedding area, locate the feed. Set up closer to the feed source for evening hunts, closer to bedding for morning. Use two stands if possible. If not , decide if morning or evening will give you the most times to hunt. Watch the wind and your entrance trail. I've found that if the snow gets deep, the deer will use your trail. Easier walking for them I guess. I used that to my advantage once. Set up just off my own trail, got a late season buck that way. Deer get a lot more patternable this time of year again. Have fun and good luck!


----------

